# pics from shark reef at the mandalay bay resort



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:nod: took some pics of the tropical fish that they had their, some big ass pacus, some pirahnas, and some oscars.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> :nod: took some pics of the tropical fish that they had their, some big ass pacus, some pirahnas, and some oscars.
> [snapback]817780[/snapback]​


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very impressive!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a cool place!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I was there this Christmas holiday also... Here are some pics I took that are not piranha related:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn don, my computer is smoking. Nice resolutions there. Maybe there should be a load warning for this thread lolol nice pics!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

them damn pacu's get big. I like the rock around the tanks


----------

